
Pernosco: Fast, Fun, Omniscient Debugging - dochtman
https://pernos.co/
======
journeeman
Rookout - [https://www.rookout.com](https://www.rookout.com) \- is a related
tool. Very handy!

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21352983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21352983)
(but no comments)

------
snagglegaggle
Is this a paid product? I was pretty sure a FOSS equivalent already exists.

~~~
panic
You're probably thinking of rr: [https://rr-project.org](https://rr-
project.org)

From the Pernosco FAQ:

 _> What is the relationship between Pernosco and rr?_

> rr is a free software project founded by Mozilla. rr is an enabling
> technology for Pernosco, and rr maintainers founded Pernosco. We aim to
> maintain rr as free software with at least its current level of
> functionality.

------
carapace
> Pernosco is a commerical product. We do not plan to open-source Pernosco
> unless and until we discover a viable business model compatible with that.

Seriously, why do people keep making this mistake? I'm never going to use _a
debugger I can 't debug._

"So how do I make money?"

That's the wrong question. The _proper_ question for a _computer programmer_
to ask is, 'How do we align our technology with our values to eliminate the
_necessity_ to "earn a living"?'

I'm a Bucky Fuller fan. We're about 30 years overdue for the Design Science
Revolution.

\- - - -

edit: Other than that it looks promising. A damn shame.

